# EMG Guidance 95873. and 95874



## sborpa (May 13, 2010)

When billing for chemodenervation can we bill the EMG more than once per day.  We are receiveing conflicting information.

Thanks in advance for your assitance,
Jeannine


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 13, 2010)

*Per CPT Assistant Jan 2009*

Excerpt:

Code 95874 should be reported once per chemodenervation procedure session (i.e.64612 + 95874).

The same reporting is applicable to 95873. CPT code 95873 is reported once per chemodenervation procedure session (i.e. code 64613 + 95873).

It is not appropriate to report either code 95873 or 95874 for each area injected or multiple times for each injection performed.


----------



## sborpa (May 13, 2010)

THANKS Bunches


----------

